# How to print a simple 4X6 borderless photo in Lightroom 5.4



## gsconsolvo (Apr 23, 2014)

I am totally stumped as to how to get Lightroom 5.4 to print a borderless 4X6 photo? Using a Canon MX922 printer. It prints fine from the iPhoto on my iMac. I have tried the cell settings, but still end up with a border.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 23, 2014)

I cannot answer for the Canon Printer about which I know nothing!. I assume it is capable of 'Borderless' printing.

This is what I see for my very old Epson R210- It may give a clue to your question.

The 'Borderless' option has to be set in the 'Page Setup' dialog, this opens the printer setup options-






and in the LIGHTROOM Print Layout Panel set 'margins' to zero and 'Cell Size' to 6x4in.


----------



## gsconsolvo (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have tried those settings, however the margins would only go as far as .13 and the cell size would not go to a full 4X6. Left it alone for a day and went back and started from the beginning and it finally worked as it should. Also made sure the printer was set to borderless as well.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 24, 2014)

I am pleased you solved it.  
I think the secret is in setting the Printer to 'Borderless' as the first step, then the margins in LR.


----------

